# NANJING OPEN 2009



## patrick (Nov 19, 2009)

*WCA 2009 Nanjing Open*


*Register *
http://mf8.com.cn/events/bm-list.asp?id=49

*Date:* Dec. 6th, 2009 (Sunday)

*Venue: *Nanjing University of Science and Technology

*Event:*

Rubik's cube
Rubik's cube:One-handed
Rubik's cube:Blindfolded
Rubik's cube:Fewest moves
2x2x2 Cube
4x4x4 Cube
5x5x5 Cube
Square-1
Rubik's Magic


----------

